# No OpenGL 3.x with Mesa 9.x (R600)

## snikkers

hi guys. i'm a bit confused about this:

```

~ # uname -sr

Linux 3.7.10-gentoo

~ # glxinfo | grep -i opengl

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV635

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 9.0.1

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30

OpenGL extensions:

```

isn't opengl 3 enabled by default in mesa 9.x ? if you need any additional information, just tell me.

----------

## Ant P.

You need R600_STREAMOUT=1 in /etc/env.d for it to work on Mesa 9.0. 9.1 and later enable that automatically.

----------

## snikkers

No success. Forgot to mention that i've tried that too, before writing my post.

----------

## tmi

 *snikkers wrote:*   

> No success. Forgot to mention that i've tried that too, before writing my post.

 

Did you solve this problem?

I have kind of the same problem here.

RadeonHD5870

FEDORA 20 Alpha kernel 3.11.1

```
$ glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CYPRESS

OpenGL core profile version string: 3.1 (Core Profile) Mesa 9.2.0

OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 1.40

OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)

OpenGL core profile extensions:

OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 9.2.0

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30

OpenGL context flags: (none)

OpenGL extensions:
```

Gentoo 3.11.3

```
$ glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CYPRESS

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 9.2.0

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30

OpenGL extensions:

```

On gentoo TF2 is runing at around 20 or less fps.

On fedora there are no problems at all and everything runs fine.Last edited by tmi on Sat Oct 05, 2013 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tmi

I found me a solution for the OpenGL 3.1 problem.

Seems as if the mesa-9.2 ebuild is not feature complete.

After a lot (!!!!!!) of use google i finally found something in the phronix foums

So i messed around with the ebuild (as i am absolutely clueless how these things work .. did it quick and dirty and certainly wrong).

```
# vi /usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-9.2.0.ebuild
```

and added 

```
src_configure() {...

if use egl; then

      myconf+="

         --enable-texture-float ....
```

After that i did a

```
# ebuild  /usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-9.2.0.ebuild digest
```

to let portage think everything is in order, did an 

```
# emerge mesa
```

Restarted x and as you can see:

```
$ glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CYPRESS

OpenGL core profile version string: 3.1 (Core Profile) Mesa 9.2.0

OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 1.40

OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)

OpenGL core profile extensions:

OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 9.2.0

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30

OpenGL context flags: (none)

OpenGL extensions:
```

One step done.

So, why is TF2 on gentoo still performing so bad compared to running on fedora.

Any tip?

----------

## Aquous

You could've just emerged mesa with USE=-bindist...

----------

## tmi

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> You could've just emerged mesa with USE=-bindist...

 

Thanks a lot for the answer.  

I will try it that way.  :Laughing: 

Btw: Thanks for bringing bindist up.. never really thought about it's use.

----------

